# New name & lable



## Archie (Mar 27, 2008)

We just finised our first lable,this was our second batch but on the first one we used one of George's canded labes.My wife did these with little help from me. 
We both like dragons so the name came easy.I think we will stick with this format for all of our wines.
The wine is a kit and I back sweetend it with some white grape juice.I did do a few bottles without any sweetener to let age for 6-12 mo.The rest goes on the table right away.*Edited by: Archie *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks great Archie. What is that in the back, a barometer?


----------



## Archie (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Wade,It is accualy a therometer and the floats have different temps on them.I think it is called a Galaleo therometer or somethink like that.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks great Archie...
How is the wine?


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 27, 2008)

nice label archie


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice vignette....
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Archie (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Waldo
The wine still tastes a little to young to me,I think we will let this one mello a little more.Here is a shot of the second part of the batch.


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice job, Archie. And it is called a galleo thermometer.


----------



## corn field (Mar 29, 2008)

love the label Archie verry nice job


----------



## Archie (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you to everyone,We are having FUN.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice work, Archie!!!

Where did you get that pewter goblet? I have one that my parents had when I was a kid. Somehow I ended up with it!


----------



## Archie (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Joan.
I got the pewter wine glasses about thirty years ago at pier 39 in San Fransisco. I forget what I had to pay but it was way to much.It is a good thing that I bought them then because I would never spend that much now.
I had been At a crafter's house and he had demonstrated how pewter mellos out what you are drinking.He poured two different beers,one a premium and one a cheap beer.First in pewter then in glass.In the pewter you could not tell the difference but in glass you could.Try it sometime you will be suprised.And the best part is they don't break.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 31, 2008)

Will have to find me one of those goblets. My wine can use all the help it can get






What font did you use on your label archie?


----------



## Archie (Apr 2, 2008)

Waldo I checked With my wife &lt;the computer boss&gt;and she said the font that she used is called Fraktur BT ,looks like it fits with the Dragon.
If you get one of the pewter wine glasses don't use it to test new wine,it will make it taste better.


----------

